# Lap Rats



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I just love it when Archer chills or sleeps on my lap. 

Do any of you have lap rats? What are some stories?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Nope, but I have neck rats. They will curl up on my neck or shoulder under my hair and sleep.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish. My boys are 16 months old and are still hyper little guys. They'll be On my lap but they won't lay on it unless they've been out playing for a few hours and Storm kicked Soda out of all his boxes. Storm normally sleeps under my chair, so he's Kind of a lap rat? 

While not "Lap rats" When Storm is on my lap (or Soda) He'll start boggling like crazy. Soda likes to chill on my shoulder as well, then he decides he wants to play Ninja and start climbing around me. Storm doesn't like shoulders and will never get on one if he had a choice but he also likes to play "I'm a baby monkey" and hang on the back of my shirt. 

My other rats Charles used to like to chill with me, still not a lap rat (He died at 20 months due to a PT). He liked to lay under my bed for the most part. The day he died he spent the whole day (over 4 hours) curled up on my neck, while I held him and tries to keep his legs from spazzing out (Due to the PT). He died curled up next to my neck.

Einstein (He died 2 years ago, he was Charles's brother and died at 10 months sadly) Wasn't really a lap rat either, not sure if he would of became one, but he liked to be a little possum and hang on the front of my shirt. That's how he got his nickname Little baby possum, cause he was also small.

So I don't have any lap rats, I just have rats who have/had odd habits.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think one definition of a rat is odd. All of them are different and very ODD.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

Charlie is a sleep in my shirt or around my neck rat. He is very laid back, but when in play mode! You better stand back!


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

we have 1 shoulder/lap rat, that loves cuddling into shoulders or laps. our other rat is inconveniently a stomach rat. loves clinging under shirts and sticking his claws into stomachs. makes it very uncomfortable. does it walking down roads, when im sitting on the couch, anything


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Batou loves cuddles, but he likes to stretch out up my chest and nuzzle his head under my neck. My little girl Tachi likes to sleep down my shirt...she's my cleavage rat lol


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Old Man Scrabble was a real lap rat in his old age. He got that he would sit on the chair beside me, curl up like a cat and just snooze for hours at a time. 

Basil is a real lazy boy. I had a really funny incident with him once, I had let him run around my bedroom for the evening and while he was out I dozed off on my bed. A few hours later I woke up with a snoozing rat on the pillow right above my shoulder. I managed to move without waking him and get the camera, there's pictures somewhere that I will post...Yep, got it! 




















He's an endearing fellow, that Basil. He just sort of assumed that it would be cool to curl up with me on the bed and sleep! I can't imagine how he crawled into that position while I was asleep, but I bet it would've been cute to see.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

A couple months ago, my 6 year old daughter and I and our big fat tail-dragger were playing on my bed and as it was cold and late we pulled up the covers and fell asleep. My wife walked in and to her surprise she found all three of us sleeping under the covers with our heads on the pillow.

When I open my eyes, I see a rat next to me under the blanket with just her head sticking out. Although our big rat will often take naps with me, honestly I've discovered that sometimes she actually sneaks off, after I fall asleep, to go exploring. One evening something woke me and I open my eyes to see my big girl scurrying across the bed and diving under the covers beside me. When I lifted the covers to check her out, she was laying there curled up with her eyes closed pretending that she had been there all along. 

Although we have girl rats, I find that if you hand raise your rats from pups, they are much more likely to become lap rats than if you adopt them when they are older. I think that a rat pup gets used to sleeping on your lap more easily than an adult rat that has no basis in its experience for snuggling with human beings.

The seven-month-old girl we recently adopted has a great personality. She is loving and friendly, but she was neglected by her previous family. Although she'll climb all over us, she has no idea what were trying to do when we try to snuggle her. Personally, I think this is a real shame. She's the first rat we ever had that doesn't snuggle. She does however occasionally snuggle with our big girl rat, but she always had a roommate where she lived before, this comes as no surprise.

I can see how this might apply to boy rats, but when it comes to girls, if you want one that will snuggle with you, you're best off adopting a very young pup. Although boy rats might be naturally more likely to snuggle, I have to assume that the same may be true with them.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*What I have noticed is Charlie is a velcro rat...he HAS to be with me, point blank...he goes out of his way to get to me, and never strays far in his exploring. he likes to cuddle between my boobs...*lol typical man* his other favorite place is on the couch right behind my head, and flattens his chubby little self like a pancake and naps. *


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Sleepin in my hood lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teaelves (Nov 13, 2012)

Me too! My friends have always teased me about my crazy, bushy hair and how it's a total "rat's nest"... now it truly is!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Love this boy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 lap rats.. one is my girl BanSidhe she curls up in the blanket with me and bruxes and boggles while i gently pet her to sleep. The other is My little Zabuza-Rasputin I take him out and he sits with me hiding in the blanket but he gets upset if my hand isn't near him he panics and goes looking for it so he can force me to pet his head and so he can like my fingers lol


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

All my boys have been "shirt dwellers" I have two 7 week old brothers that will sleep in my sweatshirt pockets or hood after they have thoroughly explored the area. They have practically unlimited energy! One of my boys actually tried to "nest" in my sweatshirt and was ruffling up the material around him...he accidentally nibbled on me when attempting to do this! Everyone always laughs at me because I always have two little furry faces popping out of my shirt.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Aw.. I have had a few lap boys but none more than Miles, my first rat and my heart rat... he was such a sweet boy. He was the biggest squish, not a mean bone in his body... he put up with and loved all his cagemates, even pushy Leno (they are the two in my avatar picture)... but as much as he loved them he would always seek me out whenever he could. I would put them all down on the bed to play and I would see him desperately trying to find a way to get over to my chair. He was so sweet but unfortunately very sickly... he had a rough upbringing from a BYB/pet store and had chronic myco/bad lung scarring. He passed away a little past 2 years old (estimate).

He was a shoulder boy:










Loved scritches:










Was a head-hand-hugger:










Buuut most of all, he was a lap boy...


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

@Jaguar: Miles was too handsome. I'm sorry he had a rough life before he came to you. My old Alban was a lot like him: Sweet, squishy, and patiently put up with Havoc's pummeling and Axl's baby antics. He had severe lung scarring as well from living in horrid conditions at the pet store I "rescued" him from. Miles looks so happy in the video.

My boys aren't squishy, sadly enough. Tanto is so wired and constantly on the move. He hates being held for more than a couple of minutes.  Axl can be a squish when he wants to be. He'll snuggle up to my neck on cold days if I have a sweatshirt on and will lay on my lap if he's outside with me while enjoying some ear and back scritches and boggling away. Other than that, he's just very kissy.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Having girls, those I raised from pups have their squishy lap moments. The neglected rat we adopted not so much yet. 

But when my big girl was a brash young shoulder rat, she'd start bouncing off the walls and I would have to take her down the road to the soccer field, it has a 4 foot high chain link fence around it... I'd put her on the fence rail nights before bedtime and she would run from end to end while I jogged alongside. It usually took about a half an hour for her to burn off all of that crazy girl-rat energy, then when we got back home she'd sometimes pass out in my lap. At 19 months old and 21 oz, she's pretty worn out. She has no fingernails left and has taken up falling off tables and such. She still travels with us, but no more chasing around with the kids or running fences, she doesn't run up and down the bannister anymore and takes forever to climb the flight of stairs she used to bound up and down. Just before it got cold we put her in her favorite tree and rather than climb to the top to nibble the little new leaves, she lay down on a low fork in the branches, hung her tail into the breeze and hooked her front teeth onto a twig and watched the kids run around and people pass by. My daughter and her little friends wouldn't play with her because she was just too slow and chased our new rat around instead... but on the up side, she managed to steal a cup cake from an autistic kid so she hasn't given up on everything.

You know, it's nice that she's old and comfy, but honestly I'd give almost anything to see her hopping around in the tall grass like a squirrel or chasing the kids around the playground again. She seems pretty contented, now that she's got a roommate she actually likes and she still weebles around and explores, she will still walk along side of us, but stops and rests every 30 feet or so, but all-in-all, it makes me sad to remember the girl that could run a half mile straight and never seemed to tire out.


----------

